# Bluebirds in Mid-Winter??



## tom_the_chemist (Aug 24, 2008)

Anyone know about bluebirds staying all winter in Michigan? About two weeks ago, I saw three bluebirds in my yard and again saw them yesterday (Sunday). I had always thought that they would head south for the winter. My yard isn't exactly the best bluebird habitat as I do not have many shrubs or evergreen trees for cover. I do have several bluebird houses, but I wouldn't think that would keep them in the area. Also there is about 10 acres of switchgrass along the field edge behind my house. 

I live between Birch Run and Frankenmuth and am surrounded by fields. Just wouldn't think that they would be around. And yes, I am certain they are bluebirds.


----------



## crittergitter71 (Feb 9, 2010)

Hey Tom, I was out rabbit hunting last weekend and we saw about twenty of them. I usually see quite a few all winter long. I'm a little south of you in the Milford, Highland area.


----------



## EdB (Feb 28, 2002)

We have some spend the winter around here in south central MI. Back in 2002, I was feeding them off my deck with waxworms. I saw some on a blue bird house and in the trees, ran out and set some waxworms on the roof of the house. They came right in and gobbled them up. I saw them in the trees the next morning and did it again. This continued every morning and night and I moved the "feeder" to my deck. They would be in the trees each morning and then again when I get home from work about 5:30. I was buying waxworms in bulk from Knutsons. Spent more than I should have but it was worth it. I've tried this in the following years but have never been able to attract them to my "feeder" again. Here's a pic.


----------



## tom_the_chemist (Aug 24, 2008)

Very Interesting. Thanks for posting. I always had thought they were pretty picky about where they would stay and that they would always fly south as soon as it got cold. I guess my bluebird houses could be helping keep them around.


----------



## gman12 (Mar 6, 2003)

I have them every year. I hear they squawk all of the time. I put 2 peanuts out on a shelf on my front porch and before I close the door, Here they come and take the peanuts or chase the squirrels.


----------



## RDS-1025 (Dec 1, 2008)

I have them yearound at my place. I leave my nesting box's up for them in the winter, and they use them for shelter. They pack themselves in as tight as they can when the weather gets really nasty. As for feeding, I bought 1000 mealworms for 8 dollars about 5 years ago, and have been growing them myself since then.


----------



## Bobby (Dec 21, 2002)

I see them every winter. A couple winters back I had a few trees to drop so I cleared the 12 inches of snow with my blower from the ground in the drop zone. Afetr cleaning up the trees I had a whole mess of blue birds for a few days, picking around in the grass.

We had a few in the yard just a few weeks back. I see more in the winter than I do in summer.


----------



## slammer (Feb 21, 2006)

I live near Holly in a cattail marsh and they are here all winter long.


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

Several years ago I was down near Lansing bunny hunting with friends and saw two bluebirds, it was very cold and snowy and I was very surprised to see them. Since them I've talked to a lot of people who, like you guys, feed through the winter in southern Michigan. 

That was quite a rabbit hunt. I saw two bluebirds and a bobcat all in the space of maybe two hours out there. Along with a couple of bunnies...LOL


----------



## DDH (Jan 19, 2011)

I have Bluebirds nearly every day at my feeders. There are three right now, two females and a male. I have a Fruit/seed brick with perch, two suet cages and a standard tower type seed feeder. I've seen probably fifteen different birds this year and I never start to feed until the first January "hard" freeze.


----------

